# My wine room renovations



## LoveTheWine (Apr 26, 2013)

I had a small 8X11 room that I was using to make wine in.
The prior owner woodworked in here and it was a mess.
Here are my humble Reno's I did in the room this week:


I put a layer of insulation between the wood paneling and the old walls.
Where you see green insulation is a window facing south. I plan on installing
A/C and trimming it better in the future.
Also there is a climate controlled fridge going in the corner for cellar storage.


----------



## bakervinyard (Apr 26, 2013)

I like it. I don't have a defined wine room. I split my making and fermenting area up in my workshop and bulk age and bottle in a spare room in the basement. Bakervinyard


----------



## soccer0ww (Apr 26, 2013)

Nice start. Would like to have a dedicated room like that some day.


----------



## oldwhiskers (Apr 26, 2013)

Off to a good start, looking good.


----------



## LoveTheWine (Apr 26, 2013)

Thanks. 
It is a small area but our house is pretty small to so can't devote too much space to it.


----------



## Boatboy24 (Apr 27, 2013)

Looks very nice.


----------



## LoveTheWine (May 28, 2013)

So I got hold of a free fridge so into the wine room it went.
I built a rack capable of holding 48 bottles to insert into the fridge. As well the bottom and door should hold another 20 or so bottles.

Also I installed a temperature controller that will keep the fridge at a perfect cellar temp.

Sorry some of the pics are fuzzy


----------



## gird123 (May 28, 2013)

Very cool!


----------



## Duster (May 28, 2013)

looks good,
I'd love to have that much space. I have been banned to the closets and the crawl space!


----------



## Arne (May 29, 2013)

Nice neat wine space. Not sure I could make wine there, tho. I am always spilling, dripping, or dropping something. My 100 year old concrete floor doesn't mind. Put some nice countertops in this winter and they will clean up with a quick wipe. Nothing around mine that spills mite hurt. I am especially looking at your floor. Way too nice for my operation. I like your space, tho. Arne.


----------



## dangerdave (May 29, 2013)

Very nice work space. If you turn out like I did, you'll need more space for more carboys, and more carboys, and more carboys...

...and then some more carboys...


----------



## LoveTheWine (May 29, 2013)

Arne said:


> Nice neat wine space. Not sure I could make wine there, tho. I am always spilling, dripping, or dropping something. My 100 year old concrete floor doesn't mind. Put some nice countertops in this winter and they will clean up with a quick wipe. Nothing around mine that spills mite hurt. I am especially looking at your floor. Way too nice for my operation. I like your space, tho. Arne.



LOL Arne. 

My floor is 60 cent per foot cheapo laminate!
It actually cleans up quickly and nicely although I don't think you would want to leave any standing liquid on there for too long.


----------



## LoveTheWine (Jun 6, 2013)

My room has been getting wwwaaayyy too warm 22C (72F)
I found the solution 

View attachment ac.pdf


----------



## ibglowin (Jun 7, 2013)

Thats exactly what I did 3 years ago. Best $150 I have spent in a long time. I added 12" attic blanket above the winery and the winery is shaded in the afternoons by a huge Birch tree. That little AC keeps my ~200 ft2 winery at 65 degrees in the hottest part of the Summer (June for us). It might cost $20 a month to run. It also makes a fantastic place to run to in the heat of day to cool off!


----------



## jswordy (Jun 7, 2013)

Arne said:


> Nice neat wine space. Not sure I could make wine there, tho. I am always spilling, dripping, or dropping something. My 100 year old concrete floor doesn't mind. Put some nice countertops in this winter and they will clean up with a quick wipe. Nothing around mine that spills mite hurt. I am especially looking at your floor. Way too nice for my operation. I like your space, tho. Arne.



Yaaaa, it's all that "bench testing," don't ya know!!!!


----------



## LoveTheWine (Jun 8, 2013)

jswordy said:


> Yaaaa, it's all that "bench testing," don't ya know!!!!



I like to bench test with a wine glass and a wine thief


----------



## LoveTheWine (Jul 26, 2013)

Fridge/cellar is working great.
Had a chance to lager a pilsner beer in here the last 6 weeks or so.
Now my first batch of 2012 Blackberry is bottled and in the cellar


----------

